# Painful to watch



## Concreteguy (Dec 13, 2019)

https://youtu.be/jm9seis-qik


----------



## 1977_Corvette (Dec 14, 2019)

First dude looked like me 2 weeks ago, not our fault when the the barbell end is missing the bolt, coulda been way worse for me


----------



## GearPro (Dec 18, 2019)

I don’t see any reason the kid on the push up stands should be included in this video. So he fell? Big deal. Just being able to move the way he did before he fell is way beyond 99% of gym bros. Clearly he’s been practicing for a while and he’ll get it next time.


----------



## bbuck (Dec 18, 2019)

I have done similar things to the first couple guys. And witnessed many of the other scenarios that are portrayed plus some that are not.


----------



## ASHOP (Dec 18, 2019)

@ :40 sec is why u always user a spotter on squats.


----------



## d2r2ddd (Dec 19, 2019)

1:25mins having sex with kettlebells ...lol!


----------

